# Rosenstämmchen



## Frank (24. Mai 2009)

Hi,

habe zwei Rosenstämme in meinem Garten. Gestern ist mir aufgefallen, das an beiden wohl ein gefräßiger "Besatzer" sein Unwesen treibt und sich nicht nur an den Blättern sondern auch an den Knospen vergeht:
   

Am anderen Stämmchen  sind zudem auch noch Verfärbungen an einigen Blättern zu erkennen.
 

Leider habe ich den Unholt, der meine Rosen zu zurichtet noch nicht ausmachen können.
Bei meinen Buschrosen im anderen Beet ist übrigens (noch?) nichts zu erkennen. 

Weiß jemand was bzw. wer das ist und wie ich das "bekämpfen" kann??


----------



## rut49 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rosenstämmchen*

Hallo, Frank,
ich hatte im vorigen Jahr auch solche Fraßstellen an meinen Rosen. Nach tagelangen Suchen habe ich 1 (eine) kleine grüne Raupe gefunden. Danach war der Spuk vorbei. Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß ein so kleines Ding so gefräßig sein kann!
Beim 2. hab`ich leider
Bei uns in der örtlichen Hauptgenossenschaft werde ich immer kompetent beraten, vielleicht gibt es bei euch auch die Möglichkeit.  Ein Blatt mitnehmen und schon kann das Problem gelöst werden.

einen schönen Sonntag Regina


----------



## Dodi (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rosenstämmchen*

Hi Frank!

Könnte der Blütenstecher sein.
Weitere Schädlinge findest Du auf der o. g. Seite auch.


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rosenstämmchen*

Hi ihr zwei,

@ Dodi

die Site ist nicht schlecht, auch von wegen der Rosenpflege. 

@ Rut
Ooooh Mensch, irgendwie sieht man hin und wieder den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr, oder hat mich die ganze Fotografiererei schon so mischugge gemacht ...
Ich habe ebenfalls schon daran gedacht mal bei einem hiesigen Gärtner nachzufragen.
Allerdings habe ich mich gefragt, wie ich es ihm am besten erklären kann: Nur beschreiben? Würde er vllt. nicht richtig verstehen was ich meine.
Ok, Foto machen, ausdrucken und vorlegen. Gute Idee - aber leider auch sehr aufwendig. :?

Und dann kommst du mal eben daher und erzählst mir das ich einfach ein Blatt mitnehmen soll. 
Nee, nee, nee, die einfachsten Dinge ...  

Danke dir für deinen Ratschlag.


----------



## MarcusNham (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rosenstämmchen*

Moin Frank!

Ich nehme bei Rosenbefall von Schädlingen immer ne Sprühflasche mit Wasser / Apfelessig Gemisch. Jeden Tag einmal einsprühen und nach 3-4 Tagen ist meistens Ruhe.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rosenstämmchen*

Hi Marcus,

das kann ich auch mal versuchen. Kannst du noch was zum Mischungsverhältnis sagen?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rosenstämmchen*

Hi Frank,

ich hab da mal nen bild von nem raupenbefall an einem trieb. bisher hab ich die aber noch nicht so schön fressen gesehen, der trieb musste leider ab  - wenn die nächte sehr warm und einiges an wind da ist sprüh ich die blätter, vorallem die blattunterseiten abends mit dem schlauch ab - mit der brause. das hat eigentlich ganz gut gefunzt und den rosen nicht sonderlich geschadet machs allerdings nicht an nem windstillen abend, da besteht dann mehltaugefahr.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rosenstämmchen*

Hallo Frank,

die erste Rose hat bestimmt eine Raupe als Bewohner. Die sind manchmal sowas von gut getarnt... da kannst Du nur suchen, suchen, suchen.

Die zweite Rose könnte einen Pilz haben oder aber eine Mangelerscheinung. Das Blatt von unten wäre noch mal interessant und eine Angabe über die Düngung.


----------



## Frank (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rosenstämmchen*

Hallo, 

kleines Update zu den Rosen.

Lt. Gärtner haben die Rosen allerhand abbekommen ... :?
Es sind Blattläuse festgestellt worden, anhand der Bißspuren ein Insekt und zudem noch Rosenrost.
Der Gärtner meinte aber, das würde ich noch gut in den Griff bekommen. Er hat mir ein Kombispritzmittel mitgegeben und damit soll ich sie alle 10 Tage einsprühen.
Leider sind auch schon ein paar Knospen befallen. Na, mal schauen obs noch was wird ... 

Gedüngt ist übrigens mit einem Rosendünger, den Namen hab ich so nicht im Kopf, müsste ich erst schauen. 
Gegossen wird nur von "unten". Ich schiebe es ein bisschen auf die wenigen Sonnenstunden ...

Danke für eure Hilfen!


----------



## rut49 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rosenstämmchen*

Hallo, Frank,
ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit dem Spritzmittel, dein Gärtner wird dich schon richtig beraten haben
Eine "verzögerte" Rosenblüte kann auch noch viel Freude bereiten, wichtig ist, daß die Ursache erst einmal gefunden ist. Und das wird wohl immer schwieriger werden, bei dem, was uns inzwischen alles zufliegt und eingeschleppt wird.
schöne Pfingsttage Regina


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rosenstämmchen*

Moin Frank.

Wie lange hast Du die Rose schon an diesem Fleck stehen? Kennst Du zufällig den Sortennamen? Viele Krankheiten sind hausgemacht=anfälligen Sorten geschuldet. 
Ich weiß ja, dass hier viele auf Düngen stehen, aber bei uns wird lediglich die Koppel (dieses Jahr vergessen ) und evtl. noch das Gemüsebeet gedüngt.
Alles andere ist Selbstversorger.
Kommt natürlich auch auf den vorhandenen Boden an, aber im Vorgarten und im Hof ist der soo gut auch nicht, da per LKW gekommen.
Das Einzige, was meine Rosen Ende August/Anfang September bekommen, ist eine kleine Gabe Kali-Magnesia. Das sorgt abgeblich für ein besseres Ausreifen der Triebe und damit eine verbesserte Winterfestigkeit.
Komisch  , mir hat es diesen Winter trotzdem 2-3 Rosen durch den Frost bis kurz vor Bodenhöhe "gekürzt". 
Soviel zum Thema Rosenhecke. 

Das letzte Deiner Bilder erinnert mich stark an den Schaden bei Jürgens Rose, welcher sich als Salz- = Düngeschaden herausstellte. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17394/?q=rose



Hier mal unser (ungedüngtes) Rosenstämmchen. 
 
Meine stachelige, äußerst gesunde Lieblingsrose mußte dafür im Sommer 2007 einige Augen lassen, d.h. es war eine Auftragsveredelung. 
Im Herbst 2008 durfte ich sie endlich abholen und sie wächst bisher wie gewünscht. 
Bald wird sie nach unten überhängende Triebe voller Blüten haben - hoffe ich.

Irgendwann bekommt sie sicherlich auch noch eine schönere Stütze.


----------

